# Baby Bat



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

Well its that time of the year,and with this weather i was expecting more, but this was the first baby for me this year, a Pipistrelle, and weighed 1.6 grammes!!
About 48 hours old i would say


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Very cute...what do you feed it?..Baby milk in a pipette?..how often, and..how can you keep it warm??


----------



## Ben W (Nov 18, 2008)

It has to live in an incubator to start with as they cant regulate their body temperature when so young, and its feed on a starter of goats milk, and then a Royal Canin newborn kitten milk powder mix, then syringe fed every few hours


----------

